# Nintendo DS Press Conference



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

A flood of new Nintendo DS news flows in, amongst the news are various new screenshots of previously unknown games and of known games such as Metroid Prime: Hunters. This news post will be continuously updated when more information arrives:

*-Nintendo DS games will retails at US$29.99*

*-Final Fantasy 3 is in the works for Nintendo DS*

*-Advance Wars DS is being developed

-Pokemon Platinum and Pokemon Diamond are being developed for Nintendo DS to be released in 2005*

Japanese Launch Titles:

# Super Mario 64 DS, Nintendo, 4800 yen
# Pokemon Dash, Nintendo, 4800 yen
# Band Brothers (Jam with the Band in America), Nintendo, 4800 yen
# Chokkan Hito Fude, Nintendo, 3800 yen
# Zoo Keeper, Success
# Mahjong Taikai, Koei
# The Urbz: Sims in the City, Electronic Arts
# Kimi no Tame Nara Shineru, Sega
# Kenshuui Tendou Dokuta, Spike
# Tounou ni Asekaku Game Series! Vol. 1 Cool 10 4 Joker & Setline, Aruze
# Mister Driller DS, Namco

The US launch Titles (not yet confirmed):

# Asphalt Urban GT (Ubisoft)
# Feel the Magic XY/XX (Sega)
# Madden NFL 2005 (Electronic Arts)
# Mr. Driller: Drill Spirits (Namco)
# Ping Pals (THQ)
# Rayman DS (Ubisoft)
# Ridge Racer DS (Namco)
# Spider-Man 2 (Activision)
# Super Mario 64 DS (Nintendo)
# Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2005 (Electronic Arts)
# The Urbz: Sims in the City (Electronic Arts)

Arriving later on after the official launch will be:
# Pokémon Dash (Nintendo)
# Final Fantasy III (Square-Enix)
# Advance Wars DS (Nintendo)
# Animal Crossing DS (Nintendo)
# Bomberman (Hudson)
# Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles (Square Enix)
# Frogger (Konami)
# Crush (Ubisoft)
# GoldenEye: Rogue Agent (Electronic Arts)
# Metroid Prime: Hunters (Nintendo)
# Need for Speed Underground (Electronic Arts)
# New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
# Viewtiful Joe (Capcom)
# Wario Ware Inc. DS (Nintendo)
# Yoshi's Touch & Go (Nintendo)
# Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)

Japanese Package:







Game Package:







*Read through the comments on this news post for constantly updated media and information too long to post on the GBATemp portal*


----------



## martineden (Oct 7, 2004)

wow. sounds great.


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

*Nintendo Press Release:*

_REDMOND, Wash., Oct. 7, 2004 - Imagine using the touch screen of Nintendo DS™ to call a secret audible at the line of scrimmage when your wireless opponent threatens a blitz. Is your Sim feeling blue? Redesign her apartment or create a pet with the touch of the screen. Can't find that last star? Use the second screen to track down your nemesis in the vast worlds of Super Mario® 64 DS.

From Mario™ to Madden and The Urbz™, familiar characters and dynamic franchises will dominate the launch season for Nintendo DS, while allowing fans to play their favorites in entirely new ways. In the first 30 days of system availability, thanks to unprecedented support from third-party publishers, players can enjoy 10 to 12 DS games covering all genres. By the end of the first quarter of 2005, the Nintendo DS library will grow to 20 to 25 games.

Nintendo DS will launch in the United States on Nov. 21 at an MSRP of $149.99.

"DS provides the road map to the future of video games," says Reggie Fils-Aime, Nintendo of America's executive vice president of sales & marketing. "The overwhelming support of strong third-party titles, combined with Nintendo's flagship franchise, makes this the strongest software support for any Nintendo system in more than a decade."

As part of an incredibly strong launch offering, players will receive a free playable demo of Nintendo's upcoming Metroid Prime Hunters game, titled Metroid Prime® Hunters: First Hunt. Each system also offers a built-in PictoChat™ feature, which lets users type text or draw pictures and transmit them wirelessly to up to 15 other Nintendo DS users nearby.

In all, more than 120 games are currently in development for Nintendo DS around the world. Titles available in the launch window include Super Mario 64 DS from Nintendo, Madden NFL 2005, Tiger Woods PGA TOUR® Golf and The Urbz™: Sims in the City™ from EA, and a major title from Activision. Other third-party titles available during the launch period include Ping Pals from THQ, Feel the Magic: XY/XX from SEGA, Rayman DS and Asphalt Urban GT from Ubisoft and Ridge Racer DS and Mr. DRILLER: Drill Spirits from Namco.

Players can expect Nintendo-published games to retail for as low as $29.99.

In the coming months, publishers will release a wide range of novel software. Nintendo's list of DS-specific first-party franchises includes a multiplayer Mario Kart, as well as Metroid Prime Hunters, WarioWare, Inc.™ DS, Animal Crossing, Yoshi's Touch & Go, Advance Wars® DS and a new Super Mario Bros., among others.

Third-party publishers will add GoldenEye: Rogue Agent™ and Need for Speed™ Underground from EA, Viewtiful Joe from Capcom, Bomberman from Hudson Soft, Frogger from Konami, a Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles title from Square Enix, and many more.

The dual-screened Nintendo DS is a portable video game and communication system that opens up new possibilities for both software developers and game players. Each dual-screened unit, which features a sharp, angular, silver-and-black design, has a built-in stylus for use on the touch screen, a built-in microphone for voice recognition and wireless capabilities via both local area network and Wi-Fi connections. Nintendo DS represents a third, distinct hardware line for Nintendo, along with Nintendo GameCube™ and Game Boy® Advance SP.

Each title takes advantage of the unique Nintendo DS features. For example, in Madden NFL 2005, one screen will show all 22 players on the field, while the other will display the key action. Players also will be able to compete head-to-head wirelessly. In Super Mario 64 DS, players choose one of four characters as they experience the groundbreaking Mario game in completely news ways exclusive to Nintendo DS, such as head-to-head wireless battling, new touch-sensitive mini-games and innovative control options. In Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt, up to four players can compete wirelessly. Multiple control schemes take full advantage of the touch screen, giving all gamers an ideal way to play.

In addition to these upcoming titles, Nintendo DS already features compatibility with more than 550 games. Its second game port allows users to play single-player modes of games made for Game Boy Advance SP.

The worldwide leader and innovator in the creation of interactive entertainment, Nintendo Co., Ltd., of Kyoto, Japan, manufactures and markets hardware and software for its popular home and portable video game systems. Each year, hundreds of all-new titles for the best-selling Game Boy® Advance, Nintendo DS™ and Nintendo GameCube™ systems extend Nintendo's vast game library and continue the tradition of delivering a rich, diverse mix of quality video games for players of all ages. Since the release of its first home video game system in 1983, Nintendo has sold more than 1.9 billion video games and more than 170 million hardware units globally, creating enduring industry icons such as Mario™ and Donkey Kong® and launching popular culture franchise phenomena such as Metroid®, Zelda™ and Pokémon®. A wholly owned subsidiary, Nintendo of America Inc., based in Redmond, Wash., serves as headquarters for Nintendo's operations in the Western Hemisphere._


----------



## khan (Oct 7, 2004)

here r metroid prime first hunt new screenshots.
http://www.gbaparty.nl/nieuws/item/10867/

PSP is certainly dead by just looking at what games r coming for DS


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, the DS sure does have some neat software.


----------



## Wizzcat (Oct 7, 2004)

What can I say? Wow, that's an incredible launch. The PSP is going to have a really tough time beating this, especially since it won't launch this year at all.

Damn, I'm looking forward to buying one. Just hope someone will hack in real wi-fi support so we can play games over the net, that'd be absolutely killer, can't understand why they aren't implenting it allready.


----------



## Lily (Oct 7, 2004)

This is stellar news, all I can say is "". Nintendo is pulling out all the stops this time, and it looks like they won't disappointment.

Excitement level: Through the roof!


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

From IGN, very interesting read. I suggest to all read over these details:

_*Super Mario 64 DS*
Super Mario 64 arrives on the Nintendo DS with all-new features that take full advantage of the new portable system's dual screens, touch screen and wireless multiplayer capability. New characters, stages and puzzles await players. In addition to Mario, players will be able to play as Yoshi, Luigi and even Wario, each of whom has different abilities integral to collecting every last one of the 150 Power Stars hidden in the castle and grounds. Play through Adventure mode, tons of new touch-sensitive mini-games or battle up to three friends in Wireless Versus mode, which you can play with only one DS Game Card.

*Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt*
Experience the ferocious first-person action of the Metroid Prime universe on the Nintendo DS in the playable demo. Hone your skills against a slew of enemies in single-player training modes like Regulator, Survival and Morph Ball, then put them to the test when you compete in Death Match arenas with your friends over a wireless connection. Multiple control schemes take full advantage of the touch screen, giving all gamers an ideal way to play.

*PictoChat*
Keep in constant contact with your friends with PictoChat, a wireless chat program that's built into the Nintendo DS. As many as 16 people per chat room can link over a wireless connection and chat and swap drawings. Hand-write words or draw pictures on the Nintendo DS touch screen, and then send them to your friends. You can even copy someone else's message, edit it, add to it and send it back. Anyone with a Nintendo DS can play with PictoChat...no Game Card is required.

*Advance Wars DS* (temporary title)
The popular Advance Wars series is coming to the Nintendo DS. The latest game in the vaunted military tactics series features a new battle system that takes full advantage of the system's two screens. New missions will have you commanding air forces in the sky on the top screen and ground forces below on the touch screen. You can also take the fight to the enemy in all-new Survival and Combat game modes. In addition to leading your army to victory with a slew of original COs, you can also clash with your friends over a wireless connection.

*Another* (temporary title)
Uncover clues to a family's painful mystery in Another, a Nintendo DS specific adventure. The game will feature unique puzzles that must be solved using the touch screen and microphone. During play, one screen displays conversations while the other screen displays character actions.

*Jam With The Band* (temporary title)
Grab the stylus, choose your favorite instrument and a song and cue the scrolling dots on the touch screen with perfect timing. An unlimited number of people can link up and form a massive jam session, as long as all players are in wireless range and have their own Game Cards. As many as eight people can jam together over a wireless connection with just one Game Card. You can even create original compositions by humming into the microphone.

*One-Line Puzzle* (temporary title)
One-Line Puzzle is a simple, stylish puzzle game designed to be played entirely with the Nintendo DS touch screen and a stylus. Use the stylus to draw a stroke, flipping black and white tiles to change and match their color. Three game modes and scores of puzzles will put your puzzle-solving abilities and stylus skills to the test. Challenge a friend to a duel over a wireless connection.

*Puppy Times* (temporary title)
Previously known as Nintendogs, in Puppy Times you can raise up to three adorable puppies and play with them to your heart's content. Teach your pups new tricks: just speak into the system's microphone and they'll respond to the voice commands you've taught them. There will even be modes in Puppy Times that support a wireless connection.

*WarioWare, Inc. DS* (temporary title)
The Nintendo DS version of the Wario Ware series will feature more than 180 all-new, factory-fresh microgames. WarioWare, Inc. DS will have all of the frantic five-second microgame action of the previous games, but with a touching new twist: you can play every microgame with the Nintendo DS touch screen. Many games will even utilize the system's built-in microphone.

*Yoshi's Touch & Go* (temporary title)
Previously known and shown as Balloon Trip, Nintendo will release a game featuring the pairing of Yoshi and Baby Mario. Using the Nintendo DS system's two screens and touch screen capability, players must help Yoshi guard Baby Mario and guide him to safety. On vertical-action levels, players must use the stylus to draw clouds on the touch screen to protect Baby Mario from enemies and lead him to Yoshi. On horizontal side-scrolling levels, players must use the stylus to look out for Yoshi as he gallops across the countryside. Yoshi's Touch & Go will features two-player wireless play.

*Advance Wars DS*

Nintendo has unveiled first details on a new NDS entry in the Advance Wars series of strategy titles.

The game will utilize the DS's dual screen setup for its strategy battles. During battle, the top screen will show air-based maps with the bottom screen showing ground-based maps. Nintendo states that this system will allow for added strategic opportunities as players can choose to attack from the air, proceed on the ground, and so-forth. Other uses of the twin screens may be included as well.

Outside of dual screen support, the game will offer some improvements over the Advance Wars formula that has been successful in previous titles. In Advance Wars, players are able to select a general from a large set of pre-set characters. Based on the selected general, the abilities of your army change. New to the series with this entry is a "General Tag" system where players select two generals and can switch between them in the middle of the mission. Doing so will be an important part of strategy.

The game will also include some new modes, exclusive to the DS. Look forward to the regulars like a Campaign Mode in which you progress through a story, a Trial Mode in which you take part in a quick battle and a Survival Mode in which you clear missions by fulfilling preset requirements. Also included is a Combat Mode which makes use of the DS's touch-panel support for control; details on this mode will have to wait until a future update.

WiFi play will also be included allowing for multiple players to play together. The number of players and other details on multiplayer gameplay will be revealed shortly.

With Advance Wars launching this year in Japan, we expect more details to follow soon. Stay tuned!

*Pokemon Dash*

Pokemon fans have a lot to look forward to with the NDS launch. Nintendo announced today that it will launch the NDS in Japan with Pokemon Dash, an all new side entry in the billion selling franchise. The company revealed today first details on the game.

Pokemon Dash is a new style of action/racing game. The game takes place on Pokemon Island and has players attempt to become the champion of the "Pokemon Dash Grand Prix."

The game makes use of both DS screens, with the racing action taking place on the touch panel screen. Players interact directly with the touch panel, sliding the touch pen to make Pikachu dash through the race course. Meanwhile, the top screen displays a radar.

Races are set up with check points. The winner of a race is determined by which player gets to the checkpoints fastest. Players must pay attention to their radar and make sure Pikachu beats all the other Pokemon to the checkpoints.

Obviously, this kind of game demands some sort of multiplayer support, and Nintendo is planning something along that lines. The game will be playable by six players simultaneously. Details beyond this number have yet to be revealed.

Pokemon Dash will be using one more feature of the DS beyond the dual screens, touch panel and WiFi. When a Pokemon Emerald Game Boy Advance cartridge and a Pokemon Dash DS cartridge are placed into the DS at the same time, a special Pikachu map opens up in Dash. If you were planning on getting rid of Emerald, don't act so fast._


----------



## The Teej (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm curious to see if they will implement Fully Fledged 3D Into Pokemon Dimaond and Pearl. If so they should be quite cool. However I doubt they'll be the definitive Pokemon Game everyone(well.. all the pokemon fans) are looking for.


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Metroid Prime: Hunters


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Mario Kart DS


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Advance Wars DS


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Jam With The Band


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Mario 64 DS


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Meteos


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Yoshi's Touch & Go


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Another


----------



## Xanthious (Oct 7, 2004)

Im really liking what Im seeing as far as games down t he line go. But as for the launch titles nothing really sticks out except for MarioDS. Lets hope they give us something else to look forward to at launch. If I wasnt going to get one for free Id probably hold off til first or second quarter 2005 when it looks like alot of the better games will be hitting (ie Advance Wars DS, Mario Kart, Metroid Hunters, Final Fantasy 3, Viewtiful Joe, Bomber man, etc).


----------



## Kezane (Oct 7, 2004)

The card looks CF-ish...


----------



## khan (Oct 7, 2004)

i think that pkmn RPGs for DS will be in 3D and probably will use n64 based pkmn stadium & 2 sprites.


----------



## benzxi (Oct 7, 2004)

i know i'm gonna sound off like a cheap-ass..

but i'm gonna wait 'til teh DS has a suitable flash card/cartridge or whatever.

all i can say is whoa..DS will pwn psp for sure man.


----------



## Opium (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's a brand new Nintendo DS image with Metroid Prime: Hunters running on it:







that's all from me tonight, I'm signing off. It's getting late.


----------



## Chiaki (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone know which games gonna launch with the european release? And does anyone know if the DS supports a connection with the PC per Wireless LAN? I should buy a WLAN hub then coz I only have a bluetooth hub.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 7, 2004)

Y-A-Y! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait


----------



## NaTaS69 (Oct 7, 2004)

From the image of the game-cart ,it´s seems to me a SD memory card....


----------



## benzxi (Oct 7, 2004)

impossible. that thing is hella slow.

(or maybe it copies the game to your DS? like the n-gage..)


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm it does make you wonder though: why do they still make the game boxes so big when the carts are so tiny?! And why bother making them out of plastic cuz no-one ever actually uses them...


----------



## Lily (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't understand why they still insist on making the 'cartridge' boxes so big. Go back to the days of the original GB, when they included plastic cases with the game for protection!

My excitement level is still through the roof; so many new games and ideas all at once..and Mario Kart DS is bringing back the ghost tracks! WHOOHOO!


----------



## Darkforce (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow! What to say:

First thing... Final Fantasy 3.... shame they aren't talking about the US version but I'm glad to see the game finally recieving an update and the DS having some good RPGs.

Advance Wars DS... Yay! The screen for the sky might makes things confusing but either way I'm looking forward to it!

Pokemon Dash - Looks absolutely terrible, the only saving grace being a couple of screens that look like a Pilotwings style parachuting minigame.
BTW don't think anyone mentioned it here but plug in Pokemon Emerald and a new track or course opens up in Pokemon Dash... just an example or how GBA carts could make great expansion/addon packs.
Anyway I'll wait for Pokemon Platinum and Pokemon Diamond I think... god those names are gonna make me cry almost as much as:

Feel the Magic XY/XX - God Sega suck for giving this one of the worst localised names of all time (the Jap version is translated as 'I Would Die for You')... personally speaking I'm really interested in this  ~ think love adventure meets mini-games a la Wario Ware by the guys behind equally unique stuff like Rez etc...

Band Brothers - A rhythm game on the DS?! Konami need to take note...

Super Mario 64 DS - Doesn't look as great as Mario 64 to be honest... mind you I was playing the PAL version with slight borders, washed out colours and absolutely stacks of anti-alising... as long the control schemes work then I'm cool.
Anyway the whole idea of each character having their own abilities and now a whopping 150 stars to get (not to mention minigames) sounds like a great update worthy of purchase (well better than direct ports Sony are dishing out on the PSP).

Metroid Hunters - Interesting to see that the display and map have switched sides... is this for the other control method (i.e. no stylus) or have Nintendo actually switched it round regardless. I'd think it'd be a bit harder to aim and fire with stylus if the gameplay screen is the top one and not the touch sensitive one, but still the new screens look absolutely amazing so I'm looking forward.

Mario Kart - Definately one to get... think of the multiplayer! I can imagine Nintendo using GBA carts to expand the track selection in the future as well...
Graphics don't lok that great to be honest, but as long as it plays fast and smoothly then I'm sold. Well it's either that or Ridge Racer *yawn*... where's Soul Calibur, A Tails Of game etc... personally I'd love to see a DS version of Donkey Konga that uses the touch screen as the drum faces and the mic as the clap input; it'd be perfect for the DS.

Oh and also I'd like to see Nintendo release a port/update of F-Zero X and the 64DD Expansion pack... 16 player link races with the ability to trade tracks, if Nintendo did this I'd probably cry with happiness.


My only problem is the price tag which I think is marked ever so slightly too high... okay other games especially third party ones may retail for slightly less but $30 doesn't work out much more than a full priced console game. $25 would have appealed to me a lot more ~ DS games will (I gaurantee) retail for £19.99 over here in the UK as a result but if they only cost $25 in the US it would have been more likely that they sold for £14.99, which of course works out much better for us.
Anyway they're still pretty cheap and inevitably will become even cheaper so I can't complain really.


----------



## radjago (Oct 7, 2004)

DSdev.org has some more info on the wireless and SRAM saves.

http://dsdev.org/


----------



## T-hug (Oct 7, 2004)

I hope Lik-Sang are as good to me as they were wuth my SP. Can't wait for this.
Just imagine Castlevania SOTN DS with loads of new stuff in it or a whole new Vania!


----------



## theymightbegiant (Oct 7, 2004)

im kinda dissapointed about metroid prime: hunters not using the touch screen, like in the e3 version, oh well, it will still be fun!!


----------



## xzxxy (Oct 7, 2004)

The DS looks more and impressive by the day and, best of all, every bit of information is far more concrete than anything we get on the PSP. I had planned on getting Sony's handheld, but now there's enough good stuff on the DS to make me change sides. Then again, things might look up for the PSP closer to its release.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 7, 2004)

Am I the only one here who finds the launch titles boring? That list made me make up my mind - I will not buy a DS at launch.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 7, 2004)

that`s great news news. The DS is getting good titles but i am only intereted in some of the titles like ff 3 or the Square- Enix ones. Current titles are not intersting me that much. The Super Mario 64 DS isn`t looking great as i expected.

Since the DS has already got titles i am now excited about what the PSP has to offer. I am intersted in both Handhelds and both have equal good titles which i am looking forward too so the handhleds which gets more titles which i am looking to will get my attention and i will buy it then.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 7, 2004)

*Froths over images*

Man, time put down my pre-purchase!

And if no1 noticed, the last pic of Mario Kart DS is the very first Mario Kart track from Super Mario Kart!


----------



## sQa5r (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(theymightbegiants @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> im kinda dissapointed about metroid prime: hunters not using the touch screen, like in the e3 version, oh well, it will still be fun!!


You will be able to use your stylus... you can choose between the "E3 way to ami" and "this way to ami"!!

Anyway thats what www.gbacentral.com says in a preview:

Quote:
"For those of you who found Prime’s control scheme on the Gamecube to be a bit fiddly, there is an option to switch to a stylus mode. In this mode, players can use the stylus to aim, fire and turn."

http://www.dscentral.net/index.php?preview=21

And I belive them!


----------



## Hovercraft (Oct 7, 2004)

awsome. anyone know when its coming to US? im gonna read the 30 odd comments now so my question might already be aswered


----------



## izo (Oct 7, 2004)

If I order the DS from Lik-Sang on the release date, will it work with EU games too? Can't wait until it comes out in EU.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometime next month.. I believe the 21st...for the US that is.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man so much great news... this is just amazing, and the USA conference hasn't been held yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *INFORMATION OVERLOAD!! - MY _HEAD A SPLODE_*

Here's some piccys for you... 56k beware! Check out the sexy shot of the back of the unit!


----------



## Hovercraft (Oct 7, 2004)

if the games are gonna be 29.99 how come ebgames.com has them listed as 49.99


----------



## dib (Oct 7, 2004)

I must know, is the FInal Fantasy 3 counted by American or Japanese?

I'm already anticipating this system with every passing day, but they've made my day if there's going to be a FF3(American) port.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rayman DS

First screen!!! (Not that I'm that interested in this game, I'm just passing on the news!)


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Rayman actually looks decent..but what the hell is the point of his big head int he middle?

And I believe the Final Fantasy III thing is the original Famicon version.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Madden DS

First screens! Looks impressive!














QUOTE(dib @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> I must know, is the FInal Fantasy 3 counted by American or Japanese?
> 
> I'm already anticipating this system with every passing day, but they've made my day if there's going to be a FF3(American) port.



Yes, it is confirmed for a USA release and it is the original NES version re-made with many new features to take advantage of the DS hardware.


----------



## bladerx (Oct 7, 2004)

This looks ok, I like the lineup and how the games look.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

shaunj66, thanks for these updates by the minute. I hope they show the two new Pokemons and FF...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Super Mario 64 DS

NEW screens + larger boxart (@50%)


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes...finally...real GamePlay screens!


----------



## JeX- (Oct 7, 2004)

Absolutly awesome! I'm already eager to see FF3 being on the DS hardware! 

/me wants the DS *even* more!

EDIT

It makes me think....where the hell is the PSP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-JeX-


----------



## Hovercraft (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(JeX- @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> Absolutly awesome! I'm already eager to see FF3 being on the DS hardware!
> 
> /me wants the DS *even* more!
> 
> ...


at 350 USD thats where the psp is


----------



## JeX- (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(Hovercraft @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> QUOTE(JeX- @ Oct 7 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutly awesome! I'm already eager to see FF3 being on the DS hardware!
> ...


Can you say *owned*? (well, at the momment anyway) 


-JeX-


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt Demo

Experience the ferocious first-person action of the Metroid Prime universe on the Nintendo DS in the playable demo, Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt. Hone your skills against a slew of enemies in single-player training modes like Regulator, Survival and Morph Ball, then put them to the test when you compete in Death Match arenas with your friends over a wireless connection. Multiple control schemes take full advantage of the touch screen, giving all gamers an ideal way to play.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Spiderman DS

FIRST SCREENS! *You saw them at GBAtemp first!*


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Hunters looks GREAT!


----------



## JeX- (Oct 7, 2004)

Someone go get me a towel! 

-JeX-


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 7, 2004)

THIS SHITZ IS TEH AWSOME!!!! PSP run in fear !!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm too exited! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's way too bad NEW Super Mario Bros. isn't going to be around for the launch. Any screenshots/info/news on Yu-Gi-Oh! Nightmare Troubador?


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 7, 2004)

OMG now i'm decided, i'll get DS... I just don't like those little cartidges... they're way too easy to loose em...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ridge Racer DS

More brand new screens first from GBAtemp.net!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mr. Driller DS


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Ridge Racer looks pretty decent...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Asphalt Urban GT

FIRST EVER SCREEN! You saw it at GBAtemp.net first!!

Asphalt Urban GT™ combines the virtues of both simulation and arcade racing for the Nintendo DS™.  Players will be in the driver’s seat while hitting the streets in a wide range of licensed high-performance cars on tracks from all over the world.  Winning races, collecting prize money, and then purchasing new cars and/or tweaking current ones is key to success. Asphalt Urban GT is a solid game for both sports car enthusiast and racing fans.

More than 20 Licensed Dream Cars
•	The most recognized and well-respected racing cars in the world, including Lamborghini, Jaguar, Hummer, VW, Audi and many more.

Eight Tracks Inspired by Real Locations
•	Driving through the recognizable streets of New York City, Miami, Paris and Tokyo.

Dual Screen, Dual Approach
•	Players will have the advantage of watching their progress turn-by-turn on the bottom display of the Nintendo DS.
•	Spy on opponents and gauge when to take risks and when to proceed with caution.

Build, Tune, Shape
•	More than thirty options for tuning, engine maintenance and bodywork.

Graphics and Gameplay
•	Outstanding 3D graphics are accentuated by realistic engine sounds and original music that complement the urban environments.
•	Five gameplay modes with three camera angles and a replay feature create a dynamic and immersive racing experience.

Multiplayer Racing
•	Up to four players can race against each other through each twisting turn in three different multiplayer game modes: 
o	Single Race allows up to four players to race head-to-head.
o	Championship mode allows up to four players to play some of the championship tracks from the solo evolution mode.
o	Cop Chase is a two player cat and mouse mode where the cops attempt to capture and “lock on” their opponent for five seconds to claim victory.


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 7, 2004)

And who says Nintendo doesnt deliver?
Awesome, truly awesome!


----------



## warrblade (Oct 7, 2004)

OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?

These games all look like crap. Metroid Prime Hunters and Super Mario DS have Doom 1 or Duke Nukem 3D-like graphics. Just look at those low-res textures, where is the anti-aliasing? UGH, UGLY!! Advance wars 3 looks better on the GBA than the DS, I mean those are just 2d sprites in 3d perspective. Nintendo's slogan for the DS should be "WELCOME TO 8 YEARS AGO!"

The DS is huge, that thing can't fit in anyone's pocket! It's like carrying an xbox around... yea thats very portable. Where are the people who designed the sexy GBA SP? It doesn't look like they were involved in this project at all...

2 SCREENS DOES NOT MEAN BETTER GAMEPLAY! I can't believe some of you are gonna waste money on this.

I can tell a good product when I see it. I didn't buy the original GBA because of its bad product design. I waited and bought the GBA SP because it looks great, fits in my pocket, rechargable battery and front-lit screen. The DS looks UGLY and the games look even worse. PSP looks like a much better product, I care about quality and even if the PSP costs $100 more, I'll still buy it over the DS.

Nintendo is going down if they continue creating stupid consoles like this.

XBOX & PS2 > Gamecube
PSP > DS


----------



## Z_Hunter (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn, I want a DS.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 7, 2004)

MY HEAD IS GONNA A SPLODE TOO!!!

Lets go Pokemon, I wanna see your damn screens! But wow... they look fucking amazing.. I still play with my N64 at times so for N64 Graphics to be on a handheld is gonna be so exciting for me(Ok i know PSP has PD2 GFX, but they dont have any games i want I dont already have on Ps2 XD)!!

I want it so bad.. and damn.. that Live Screen of the final DS just makes me want it more.. my god.. Zelda 2005.... SD Vs. RAW, DBZ B3,  and the Nintendo DS... Damnit.. this is making me just as excited like the night I am before Christmas XD

EDIT: Damn... this post took me only a few minutes to write and like 3 people posted after i saw the last post XD
EDIT2: Is all of this stuff from TGS?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nintendo DS
New Hardware Shots





Nice shot of the back, note the stylus holder!


----------



## JeX- (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?
> 
> These games all look like crap. Metroid Prime Hunters and Super Mario DS have Doom 1 or Duke Nukem 3D-like graphics. Just look at those low-res textures, where is the anti-aliasing? UGH, UGLY!! Advance wars 3 looks better on the GBA than the DS, I mean those are just 2d sprites in 3d perspective. Nintendo's slogan for the DS should be "WELCOME TO 8 YEARS AGO!"
> 
> ...


bah. I go for Gameplay. 


Anyway, this stuff is awesome,  tonight is a good night for the DS. 

-JeX-


----------



## bladerx (Oct 7, 2004)

November seems so far away now.


----------



## Gorg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh...my...god......  I can't WAIT for the DS to come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Puppy Times

Puppies are invading the Nintendo DS. In Puppy Times, you can raise up to three adorable puppies and play with them to your heart's content. You can also teach your pups new tricks - just speak into the built-in microphone and they'll respond to the voice commands you've taught them. Not only that, but you can even play Puppy Times over a wireless connection!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

ok...so Puppy Times looks...creepy...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Pokémon Dash!


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 7, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## mynimal (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I just pissed myself. Change the GBATemp Poll to "NOW Will you buy a NDS on release date?".

On a side note, I wonder if the touch screen will cause any problems. Like on Metroid Problem Hunters is says "Touch to Start"

Oops, I said problem, haha. *Prime

Edit: Bloody hell. There are 53 users reading this topic


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok Dash actually looks decent...I was expecting something like Sonic R to be honest.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yoshi's Touch & Go

Yoshi and Baby Mario are about to embark on another wild adventure - this time on the Nintendo DS. Using the Nintendo DS system's two screens and touch screen capability, you'll have to help Yoshi guard Baby Mario and guide him to safety. On vertical-action levels, players must use the stylus to draw clouds on the touch screen to protect Baby Mario from enemies and lead him to Yoshi. On horizontal side-scrolling levels, players must use the stylus to look out for Yoshi as he gallops across the countryside. On top of all that, Yoshi's Touch & Go also features two-player wireless play.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Why oh why did they bring back that damn baby x.o


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 7, 2004)

they all look freaken awsome... err damn 56k though took me 10 min to load this page alone :-(


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wario Ware Inc. DS

Wario makes his mad debut on the Nintendo DS with 180 all-new, factory-fresh microgames! WarioWare, Inc. DS features all of the frantic five-second microgame action of the previous games, but with a touching new twist. You can play every microgame with the Nintendo DS touch screen, making it the perfect game for the system's unique touch-screen technology. Not only that, but you can even play some microgames with the Nintendo DS built-in microphone.


----------



## JeX- (Oct 7, 2004)

Please say you've got a little glimse of FF3 shaun?

-JeX-


----------



## Hovercraft (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?
> 
> These games all look like crap. Metroid Prime Hunters and Super Mario DS have Doom 1 or Duke Nukem 3D-like graphics. Just look at those low-res textures, where is the anti-aliasing? UGH, UGLY!! Advance wars 3 looks better on the GBA than the DS, I mean those are just 2d sprites in 3d perspective. Nintendo's slogan for the DS should be "WELCOME TO 8 YEARS AGO!"
> 
> ...


well take it into consideration that these are screenshots. of course they look choppy.
oh and psp isnt 100$ more its 200$ more so umm gay.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok...a Tiolet Paper game?

Shame that only a few of the Minigames actually use both screens...


----------



## Microtic (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?
> 
> These games all look like crap. Metroid Prime Hunters and Super Mario DS have Doom 1 or Duke Nukem 3D-like graphics. Just look at those low-res textures, where is the anti-aliasing? UGH, UGLY!! Advance wars 3 looks better on the GBA than the DS, I mean those are just 2d sprites in 3d perspective. Nintendo's slogan for the DS should be "WELCOME TO 8 YEARS AGO!"
> 
> ...


*May I reiterate... DON'T FEED THE TROLLS.*
Don't start yelling at him... just let him disappear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks great *Nintendo*! Keep up the great work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes... I do believe that they come here to see what people think of games that they release)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K'mon... Where's the "Prince of Tennis 2005: Crystal Drive, pictures?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Note: The video on the touch-ds.jp website shows a lot of those games in action)


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Advance Wars DS

Armchair strategists rejoice - Advance Wars is coming to the Nintendo DS. The latest game in the vaunted military tactics series features a new battle system that takes full advantage of the system's two screens. New missions will have you commanding air forces in the sky on the top screen and ground forces below on the touch screen. Not only that, but you can take the fight to the enemy in all-new Survival and Combat game modes. In addition to leading your army to victory with a slew of original COs, you can also clash with your friends over a wireless connection.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> *removes Sony fanboysm here*


Your making it seem liek its a damn console...

You know damn well as well as everyone Nintendo has DOMINATED the Handheld Market. The point is they make FUN games to play that can be played convinently.

The PSP is just a freaking portable PS2. If I wanted to play PS2, I'd just play it at home.


----------



## Microtic (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the pictures GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*SUPER SMASH BROTHERS DS* Need I say more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game would be the MOST KICKASS game to come to the handheld... Could even possibly be game of the year for 2005 if they do it right. And it would make the DS sales SKYROCKET.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Oct 7, 2004)

wow 150 USD and 30 USD games, how much better does it get for a portable system?


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 7, 2004)

Man Shaunj66 how much more you got! Keep it up this is sweet info *awaits the DS release date*

That tolit paper is TEH G0SU!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't stop with the pics now! ;_;


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Oct 7, 2004)

i think im going to faint


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry guys! No more screens or media now... that's your lot!
There isn't really much else worth posting here. You  will have seen it all before now. But heck, that was a nice lot of media, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for the DS anymore!!

Actually I have two gameplay videos of Super Mario 64 DS and Metroid Hunters... but the resolution is so stupidly small it's not even worth watching! The game play res is about 100x100 pixels!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

No FFIII Media?


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 7, 2004)

THANK YOU ALL for such great reportage! 

this must have eaten a *lot* of the sites b/w limits..

I can hardly wait for mine to wing its way over from the frosty coast of Ezo!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

I saved basically almost every picture...YAY ME. The DS will RULE.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(CI254 @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> No FFIII Media?


Afraid not... It was only announced. No media or further details were unveiled.


----------



## JeX- (Oct 7, 2004)

edit, shaun beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can you beleive it, not even nintendo fansites have the news we have on the DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-JeX-


----------



## kaosluke (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?
> 
> These games all look like crap. Metroid Prime Hunters and Super Mario DS have Doom 1 or Duke Nukem 3D-like graphics. Just look at those low-res textures, where is the anti-aliasing? UGH, UGLY!! Advance wars 3 looks better on the GBA than the DS, I mean those are just 2d sprites in 3d perspective. Nintendo's slogan for the DS should be "WELCOME TO 8 YEARS AGO!"
> 
> ...


dude are you mental?!

Your on a site that for the most part is dedicated to the GBA (a Nintendo system) and your bad mouthing a genuinly awesome looking system, and who even cares that the quality may be less it's still ahead of anything they had before, handheld wise, i myself don't care the games look great its all about game play and i freaking want one now since i saw these screens.

so if you wanna bad mouth the DS then go to an Microsoft or a sony Message board and go bitch at them about the DS.

XBOX & Gamecube & GBA & GBC & Snes & nes > PS2
NDS> PSP


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2004)

*wow* ...  thanks to all of you who posted the pics and infos!!!  great job!


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 7, 2004)

GAWD!!! *Drools*
Must..... have..... cool.... PKMN.... game.....


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry guys but for what I see this are all Multi play games that I like a player alone not will can enjoy like it are the same games that come out a long time ago. Mario 64,  and so on. I want see some screens of games you can enjoy alone!! A real 3D Pokemon game and great new Zelda game, not that 4 sword crap. Any other nintendo fan lives in Argentine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I am rethinking to buy the Nintendo DS now


----------



## wackodave (Oct 7, 2004)

Guh, was really going to get myself a DS straight away but ... now I'm not so sure. The 3d isn't good looking at all and the 2d is barely an improvement on the GBA. To be honest, the gameplay card you guys all seem to pull when anyone criticises the DS doesn't really work, turning a wheel using a stylus instead of pressing a directional input is not innovative or intuitive. The whole idea of a portable console is that it  *is a portable - console*. 

You say the PSP is basically just a portable PS2, what would you call the GBA? 

I'm not saying I'm going to buy a PSP either. The battery life is really worrying me but the quality of the games I have seen so far is pretty damn high. 

All said an done, neither of the two handhelds have got me really exited.


----------



## assassinz (Oct 7, 2004)

Just remember that launch title games for any system are usually not as good as games that will be developed later on.
And at least it seems that there can be a possibility for DS flash carts in the future.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 7, 2004)

I took the Pokemon box from the picture posted earlier, fixed it so it was straight, replaced the low-quality DS side logo with the one from the hi-quality Super Mario 64 box, then removed the noise, and removed the flash reflection from the glass.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(wackodave @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> You say the PSP is basically just a portable PS2, what would you call the GBA?


I consider the GBA a portable SNES, which Nintendo can do because the SNES is a classic system and not mainstream anymore.

The PSP and PS2 are almost the same in graphics, and a lot of the games are the same for both - so to me the PSP is a portable PS2.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 7, 2004)

Umm, are the D-pad and buttons reversed on the Metroid screenshots?


----------



## knl (Oct 7, 2004)

...I hope the DS is emulate-able... because here on Brazil the DS may end up costing almost 1000 BRR*... thats a little bit past 4 paychecks (the lowest possible paycheck is abut 280 BRR), so it's quite hopeless to have gaming consoles here, besides the PS2, which is frequently modded around here, so...  If it's not emulate-able, i'm hopeless. But, I have hope, since they managed to emulate palm (I don't know with which accuracy though)!
*Brazilian real


----------



## Lily (Oct 7, 2004)

Heh, heh - the GBA would really be considered a portable SNES if they'd just..added..two..more..face..buttons..! ARGH! 

I expected more 'hate' from the Sony/anti-Nintendo crowd in this thread, but have been pleasantly surprised! The more media that gets posted, the more excited I'm getting, even though I would never purchase the majority of the games pictured. It's just good to know that all these titles are looking polished and ready for release, meaning that hopefully we'll get a steady stream of support from third parties - since Nintendo themselves seems to have lost interest in creating new games based on franchises people want to see and play.

What would make this DS news even more exciting would be if Nintendo decided to launch it with this mystery 'NEW Super Mario Bros.' title, instead of a rehashed Mario 64. When are they going to learn, STOP with the endless ports already!

However, I look forward to seeing new media anyway, because daaaaaamn, it's looking fine.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 7, 2004)

I want a DS!!
There are too many quality games, psp really can't compete with a lineup like that!
Urban GT is an intresting title...I really look forward to it! I need sports titles, like racing sim (not too arcade) and football (soccer) games, and thanks God Winning Eleven was already announced and it should head over Europe too (PES)...YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHH!

A big THANK YOU to the great master Shaun and all people who posted us these great infos and media!

EDIT: I want that surgery game to be released out of Japan too!!!!


----------



## kaosluke (Oct 7, 2004)

i have only one question about the DS, will it be able to play GBC and GB games like the GBA can, i mean since it does have the same port to play GBA games?


----------



## Lily (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(kaosluke @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> i have only one question about the DS, will it be able to play GBC and GB games like the GBA can, i mean since it does have the same port to play GBA games?


No, there is no GB and GBC functionality. This is *not* the next Game Boy, GBA compatibility is only included for convenience. You can't play any GBA games multiplayer either; just single player.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 7, 2004)

QUOTE(kaosluke @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> i have only one question about the DS, will it be able to play GBC and GB games like the GBA can, i mean since it does have the same port to play GBA games?


No, the DS can only play DS and GBA games. It will not play GB or GBC.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 7, 2004)

Why sad, jumpman? We have the gba to play gb and gbc games!
And think about what the real gba2 will be capable of


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Oct 7, 2004)

Home the next Gameboy use CDs.  And jumpman17 want join my web design team? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know the feeling you know how many PESSOS that thing will cost for that I want one zelda game on it AND A NEW ONE. Already got the other zeldas on the free gamecube disk


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(|Dexter| @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> Home the next Gameboy use CDs.


Where'd you get that information?


----------



## AngryCommunist (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?
> 
> These games all look like crap. Metroid Prime Hunters and Super Mario DS have Doom 1 or Duke Nukem 3D-like graphics. Just look at those low-res textures, where is the anti-aliasing? UGH, UGLY!! Advance wars 3 looks better on the GBA than the DS, I mean those are just 2d sprites in 3d perspective. Nintendo's slogan for the DS should be "WELCOME TO 8 YEARS AGO!"
> 
> ...


Your faggotry is unbounding.

Here's instructions on how to make your internet experience more enjoyable for both yourself, and everybody else:

1 - Purchase or borrow somebody's shovel - it doesn't matter what type, just find one.
2 - Take said shovel and enter into your back yard.
3 - Dig a hole in the soil close to 10 inches deep. It doesn't have to be exact.
4 - Place your head in the recently dug hole.
5 - Fill it over with dirt.
6 - Take your shovel, and shove it up your posterior.

That's it!

p.s., why the hell do you come to a _nintendo_ site to flame a system? once again, you're a disrecpectful faggot and your seed should be wiped from the earth.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Oct 8, 2004)

o please rareware, even though you do not belong to nintendo any more, please re-release Banjo Kazooie and Banjo Tooie!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

I did hear that Rare is on board for the DS but dunno what they're doing...I remember hearing a possible Perfect Dark from the N64 port. If that happens then I will shout out loud.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.planetgamecube.com/news.cfm?act...on=item&id=5698

There's a link that has the Mario DS and Metroid Hunters videos in nice Quicktime format. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## mynimal (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(AngryCommunist @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > The DS is huge, that thing can't fit in anyone's pocket! It's like carrying an xbox around... yea thats very portable. Where are the people who designed the sexy GBA SP? It doesn't look like they were involved in this project at all...


Yeah, since they totally made it fold just for looks. Congratulations, you've earned yourself the imbecile of the week award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm, that reminds me, I haven't seen any PSP screenshots. Is this guy just babbling on or are there screenshots out yet?

Edit: Found some...I think...

Edit2: I mean that as in in-game PSP screenshots.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

The Mario 64 one worked but I got an error trying to get Metroid...

And also look at the Comparasion picture - Its BARELY lengthier than the original GBA. It's not THAT bad, the pictures just make it seem huge.


----------



## Longbaugh (Oct 8, 2004)

....all these screens were stolen from gamespot, not "you saw it here first".


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually they got em from the same place. You can tell because if it was from Gamespot the gamespot Watermark would be on them.

GBATemp beat them to the punch.


----------



## Lily (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Longbaugh @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> ....all these screens were stolen from gamespot, not "you saw it here first".


As much as I admire shaunj66's abilities, not even he could have removed the GameSpot watermark that would have been on the images. GameSpot and GBATemp must have retrieved the images from the same source; and GBATemp put 'em up first.

Yay GBATemp.


----------



## Longbaugh (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Longbaugh @ Oct 7 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > ....all these screens were stolen from gamespot, not "you saw it here first".
> ...


the gamespot images ARENT watermarked.

http://www.gamespot.com/ds/strategy/advanc...creenindex.html

example


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

Longbaugh, you don't know how Media works do you? They get em off places such as Nintendo's Press Only Area.

ALL Websites work that way - no site gets exclusive stuff unless the crap is delivered to their door.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Longbaugh @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Longbaugh @ Oct 7 2004 said:
> ...


Dude not everyone here goes to Gamespot, be glad that Shaun took 10 minutes out of his life to cut and paste the images for us also.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On happier note: "I NEED THE MARIO GAME!!!!!"


----------



## stonerhino83 (Oct 8, 2004)

To be honest I am a bit disappointed in the game line-up for the DS. Sure, the titles are in 3D but they are ALMOST all games that are already available in one form or another. There is nothing innovative about them. I would have hoped they would try at least a few new titles, but I guess there plan is to just stick to there own series for the time being.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(stonerhino83 @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> To be honest I am a bit disappointed in the game line-up for the DS. Sure, the titles are in 3D but they are ALMOST all games that are already available in one form or another. There is nothing innovative about them. I would have hoped they would try at least a few new titles, but I guess there plan is to just stick to there own series for the time being.


Remember this is only the first line up of games, they will stick to what worked in the past to get a good release but without doubt in the future they will push the limits of the ds and its capibilities.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 8, 2004)

Not innovative, what the crap do you call the puppy game then? I think the game looks awesome.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 8, 2004)

Puppy game is freaky weird rofl...isnt there a game like that for the a console or pc?


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

You mean Dogz and Catz? I think this is a tad different...not to mention it's portable...


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 8, 2004)

I read that there is a video for FF3... just the intro or something...

Thanks! Found it!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 8, 2004)

I think I saw it at Gamespot earlier.


----------



## Aznanswer03 (Oct 8, 2004)

PRINCE OF TENNIS 2005: CRYSTAL DRIVE












MONSTER FARM JAMBOREE

















NARUTO DS


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 8, 2004)

How do the first gba flash carts compare to modern ones? I want to get a DS flash cart as soon as one is available... I' guess I'll just count on buying a new cart each year or so... I bought three GBA carts within two years I think.


----------



## Jei (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Microtic @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> K'mon... Where's the "Prince of Tennis 2005: Crystal Drive, pictures?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG PLEASE FIX THOSE DAMN PICTURES THEY AREN'T SHOWING FOR ME X_X'''
Besides, the Naruto one shows, what the...


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 8, 2004)

The Naruto pic is from IGN but the others are in restriced areas of the magic box


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey aznanswer like only half your pics work. The rest are blank......


----------



## Chupon (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow I take back all scepticism I ever had about the DS.  Finally good games are not only announced but shown in action.  I can hardly wait for the DS to hit store shelves, and I know I'll probably be playing it for the entire day when I get it.

So much for Sony and their plans on overthrowing Nintendo.  I'm sure they'll have their own following, but  so far Nintendo is seeminly beating them up.  I'm glad the DS will be coming out soon, and that the PSP won't come out until next year.  This gives Nintendo a huge advantage in my eyes, it kind of reminds me of when PSX came out and Nintendo was caught twidling their thumbs.  

I already have a flash cart, and thanks to Nintendo having the sense of putting in backward compatability, I can hopefullyenjoy it in new ways.  If it is indeed found that the full DS power can be used towards the GBA slot, I'll probably wet my pants if its made possible to play SNES at full speed AND sound on my DS.


----------



## Aznanswer03 (Oct 8, 2004)

Can you see it Now?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Aznanswer03 @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> Can you see it Now?


Yeah! Thanks a lot dude! But the Prince of Tennis doesn't look like a game I'll buy......


----------



## benzxi (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Chupon @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> I already have a flash cart, and thanks to Nintendo having the sense of putting in backward compatability, I can hopefullyenjoy it in new ways.Â If it is indeed found that the full DS power can be used towards the GBA slot, I'll probably wet my pants if its made possible to play SNES at full speed AND sound on my DS.


they'll work? hmm.


----------



## remisser (Oct 8, 2004)

Some of these are probably a repost (I hope not all of 'em), but...

ADVANCE WARS DS











ANOTHER


----------



## remisser (Oct 8, 2004)

JAM WITH THE BAND











METEOS











ONE LINE PUZZLE











ZOO KEEPER


----------



## Opium (Oct 8, 2004)

all except for one line puzzle and zoo keeper are reposts, I already posted them on the first page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started the whole media thing then shaun took over when it was getting late for me with my local time.


----------



## Xeago (Oct 8, 2004)

Gabe and Tycho were there!!!!

Coool!

Check out www.penny-arcade.com for thier takes!

Also:  DAMN ME BEING IN COLLEGE!  I would get this on the day it came out if i could.  But i can't.  Maybe for Christmas.


*pouts*


----------



## Selvin (Oct 8, 2004)

5 Screens of Mystical Ninja

http://www.dscentral.net/index.php?image=917

God I loved Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon for the N64.


----------



## asher (Oct 8, 2004)

OH MY FUCKING GOD....

thank you...now i cant sleep.....

damn...thats too much..


----------



## gba2002 (Oct 8, 2004)

these screens are awsome. I cant wait to import mine. Im getting super mario 64 with it and it comes out November 21st in America, I will be posting a review on my own site as well as this site.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

sorry peeps i had too 0wn the images.....
killed my server in 6 hours....
cant last another 6


----------



## Hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

i'll have them back in a few days.. i'll get a new host for them


----------



## Chupon (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(benzxi @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Chupon @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I already have a flash cart, and thanks to Nintendo having the sense of putting in backward compatability, I can hopefullyenjoy it in new ways.Â If it is indeed found that the full DS power can be used towards the GBA slot, I'll probably wet my pants if its made possible to play SNES at full speed AND sound on my DS.
> ...


Most likely, and if not I'm sure somebody will figure out a way to make them work.  I personally don't see why they wouldn't, but I guess you never know until you see it working yourself.

If they do, goodbye SP hellow DS!


----------



## aj1288 (Oct 8, 2004)

omg i could not conceal my excitement, and had to post. Is ff 3 going to be a port of the classic FF III US? like the one with terra, locke etc or is it going to be a release of the FF III that was released in japan. Either way i will be pleased. Go nintendo!

PS: if it is FFIII is it going to be a exact port (graphics etc) or updated like FF 1 and FF 2 were.


----------



## Euronymous (Oct 8, 2004)

fix the pics god dammit


----------



## aj1288 (Oct 8, 2004)

sorry just realised it is FF III the ff that was never released outside japan. Cant wait for it. And to euronymous check the screenshots at the-magicbox.com or ign.com


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 8, 2004)

*sniff* 90% of all the images posted on page 3 and forward are blank to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I checked 'em out at GameSpot instead.


----------



## Microtic (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> fix the pics god dammit


*STFU dude*! His server got so overwhelmed with people trying to get the pictures that it had to be shut down for a bit.

Thanks for the pics hunter00! Sorry for taking your server down...


----------



## aekman (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if Crystal Chronicles for DS is a completely new game? If so I'm definitely buying it when it comes out down here in Aus.


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 8, 2004)

If you want to d/l the current 3 DS commercials shown in Japan, then go to this excellent French site and scroll down a bit:

http://www.pubsjaponaises.com/tvcm.html

and if you liked them, why not say thanks on his message board?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the site is also usefull for brushing up your Japanese by watching a few whenever they are uploaded and making sure if you are still up to speed (I lived in northern Japan for two years but have to spend some time back in blighty for personal reasons)

Goemon DS?! JOY!


----------



## khan (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(aekman @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> Does anyone know if Crystal Chronicles for DS is a completely new game? If so I'm definitely buying it when it comes out down here in Aus.


Yes it's all new work on FFCC, btw u all should not forget about secrect of mana, Zelda four swords (i can certainly say that there is another zelda game in development and my guess is that it will cel shaded coz it will save them time instaed doing proper 3D game.), boktai DS, 2 pkmn RPGs and there so many other games for ds that i can not remember.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 8, 2004)

Never mind this post


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(kaosluke @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> QUOTE(warrblade @ Oct 7 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, are all you Nintendo fanboys retarded?
> ...


Yeah sure than tell me any good Sony forum like this where i can bitch about DS. I would like to do that.

Shaun plz fix the link. The pics aren`t showing for me for some weired reason while the Jumpman one shows fine.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark_Lord Malik @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> Yeah sure than tell me any good Sony forum like this where i can bitch about DS. I would like to do that.
> 
> Shaun plz fix the link. The pics aren`t showing for me for some weired reason while the Jumpman one shows fine.


cant any one read....
i took them done since in 6 bloody hours
it took half of my monthly bandwidth.....

and all that bandwidth was reserved for screen shots and nfo's


----------



## Hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> Any other place where we can see those images?


only them ones are viewable now....


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(hunter00 @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Any other place where we can see those images?
> ...


Yeah nevermind that post, I can see them now


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(hunter00 @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Any other place where we can see those images?
> ...


I still can`t see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . On which site i can see them other then here?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark_Lord Malik @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(hunter00 @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> ...


only the new hardware ones are viewable
page 3


----------



## Laurent (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(tanukikoji @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> ... then go to this excellent French site...
> 
> http://www.pubsjaponaises.com/tvcm.html
> 
> and if you liked them, why not say thanks on his message board?Â


thanks for the compliment ! That made my day


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 8, 2004)

Why do I not see the images?  It just says "user posted image" for all of them...


----------



## Hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> Why do I not see the images?Â It just says "user posted image" for all of them...


learn to read....
i'm not going to say it again.,......
they killed my bandwidth until i get it sorted out
there down


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 8, 2004)

links are all dead O_O


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 8, 2004)

No reeason to wig out hunter00.  I thought maybe the shots were hosted from this site....


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for the compliment ! That made my day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
[/QUOTE]
thanks for the compliment ! That made my day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Laurent, that really is an excellent site! you may get some more visitors as I recently posted the url on F*ckedGaijin 's media section..

Keep up the GREAT work dude!


----------



## kennyk (Oct 8, 2004)

Try Gamespot
If you scroll down, on the right you can see a list of all of the games


----------



## Laurent (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(tanukikoji @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> Hey Laurent, that really is an excellent site! you may get some more visitors as I recently posted the url on F*ckedGaijin 's media section..


I knowwww... but thanks for telling


----------



## khan (Oct 8, 2004)

i have found this new article here and have to say that it's very interesting.

read this article here

it's basically nintendo commenting about how poor psp battery is.

hope u enjoy sony fans


----------



## spanks54 (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(khan @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(aekman @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Crystal Chronicles for DS is a completely new game? If so I'm definitely buying it when it comes out down here in Aus.
> ...


Plus I think they wanna make a sequel to the first cel-shaded Zelda game ;0) But when its done right, cel-shading can look really cool, so I don't mind


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 8, 2004)

kewl link there!

BUT.. for the ultimaTe ds flame you gotta see the frontpage of

http://www.video-fenky.com/

what a classic screengrab..

DS is gonna bring the FUN back baby!

(but arent the screens gonna get scratched to hell tho?)


----------



## Genocidal (Oct 8, 2004)

If Nintendo doesn't include or market them, third parties will: Plastic films that you put over the screen to prevent scratching. These are already pretty popular with people who own PDAs, prolonging their life by protecting the screen.


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 8, 2004)

good point, but they always put the colour balance off..

that thumbstrap thing sounds better than the stylus anyhow


----------



## The Teej (Oct 8, 2004)

The screens are much much more scratch resistant then the GBAs Screen...


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 8, 2004)

Here are the pics for the games in zip files if anyone hasn't seen them yet.

*EDIT:* Zips removed due to images being back up...


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 8, 2004)

@ khan : What Nintendo sai dwas damn funnny about the booth girls. I can`t even think Nintendo can make these types of jokes.


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 8, 2004)

ah just imagine putting in some quality time with DS goemon on this quality floor fitting 

http://www.thirdplacegallery.org/gallery_p...ion.asp?w_id=52


----------



## Lily (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(tanukikoji @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> kewl link there!
> 
> BUT.. for the ultimaTe ds flame you gotta see the frontpage of
> 
> ...


LOL

I can't believe he actually said that. Looks like the gloves are coming off between these two companies.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> QUOTE(tanukikoji @ Oct 8 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > kewl link there!
> ...


Yeah looks like both are throwing words on each other.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> OMG now i'm decided, i'll get DS... I just don't like those little cartidges... they're way too easy to loose em...


Not if you keep 'em in their gigantic boxes


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 8, 2004)

Is it just me or pokemon dash looks awfull?


----------



## Try2bcool (Oct 8, 2004)

I can't believe no one commented on how ugly the Japanese box design is compared to the US box.

And that not one of the shots of the system with the games "supposedly" running on them is real, probably photoshopped.

I still maintain that the touch-screen on the average persons system is going to become unreadable with scratches after a few months...you get in the heat of gameplay on one of those innovative games, and you will get carried away and push hard enough to scuff it...it will happen no matter how careful you are.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2004)

QUOTE(Try2bcool @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> I still maintain that the touch-screen on the average persons system is going to become unreadable with scratches after a few months...you get in the heat of gameplay on one of those innovative games, and you will get carried away and push hard enough to scuff it...it will happen no matter how careful you are.


At least it's protected when folded shut. Unlike another new handheld which I won't name, which will probably get just as many scratches and dirt on it; if not more being tossed around. ;-)


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 8, 2004)

omg puppy times looks awesome


----------



## aaaaaa (Oct 9, 2004)

*Pre-orders DS*

Nuff said


----------



## T-hug (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 8 2004 said:


> How do the first gba flash carts compare to modern ones? I want to get a DS flash cart as soon as one is available... I' guess I'll just count on buying a new cart each year or so... I bought three GBA carts within two years I think.


Lots of games needed patching with the first carts, and any other probs were usually resolved with people making there own fixes.

The carts now are bigger, cheaper, and with cool apps like LW trimming and patching is very rarely needed.


----------



## khan (Oct 9, 2004)

Magical Vacation 2 for DS confirmed! 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The wonderful Japanese-only RPG Magical Vacation has unfortunately been shelved by Nintendo for release in the West. It was developed by Brownie Brown, a company help along by the Hiroshi Yamauchi Q Fund and formed primarily by ex-Squaresoft staff that had previously worked on the popular Mana series.
> 
> Thankfully, despite poor sales of the GBA RPG in Japan, it appears that the company is still hard at work on a new project after completing work on Sword of Mana for Square Enix. After a rumour spread back in 2002 about Magical Vacation coming to the Nintendo GameCube, it has just been revealed on a newly updated Japanese release list that a game dubbed 'Magical Vacation 2' will actually be heading to the forthcoming portable console, the Nintendo DS!



wat do u think RPG fans??? RPG list for DS just keep rising...


----------



## Kyuketsuki_M (Oct 9, 2004)

I've read all the posts and I've actually played the PSP and I have to say that I'm still confused as to which one will win this war.

Nintendo's strategy is to win the information war (this from a Sony Japan employee student of mine) but only time will tell if the system is great.  Still, Nintendo and Sony will make good rivals and its US who reap the benefits.

I COULD flame the people who are drooling over Pokemon (not a game I would buy) and the only game I like is the Yoshi game....which could be done on the SP.  But it's people who get excited over small things that keep the companies afloat, and I want both Sony and Nintendo to stay in the game.

Something new would be nice though.  I like the Mario 64 DS game.... but I've finished it twice on 64.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE(khan @ Oct 9 2004 said:


> Magical Vacation 2 for DS confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! But I doubt we will see it in America/Europe, since the first wasn't.

But, they might have plans to release this as number one in America/Europe... what do you think are the chances of this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--ShadowXP.


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 9, 2004)

... the thought of 3d gaming on the street is...... amazing.. damn too much in my mind..

RPG
Mario 
Final Fantasy damn...


----------



## assassinz (Oct 10, 2004)

QUOTE(Kyuketsuki_M @ Oct 9 2004 said:


> Something new would be nice though.Â I like the Mario 64 DS game.... but I've finished it twice on 64.


Mario 64 DS is not a direct port of the Nintendo 64 version. So it doesn't matter how  many times you've finished the N64 version because it's not the same game.

If you've seen the Gamespot Live video, you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 10, 2004)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Oct 9 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Kyuketsuki_M @ Oct 9 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Something new would be nice though.Â I like the Mario 64 DS game.... but I've finished it twice on 64.
> ...


The size of it was SOOOOO small. I really need GSpot Deluxe.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 10, 2004)

This game has changed a hell of a lot since E3, and it's starting to bug me because I want it in my hands!


----------



## aekman (Oct 10, 2004)

QUOTE(ashura_zero @ Oct 10 2004 said:


> This game has changed a hell of a lot since E3, and it's starting to bug me because I want it in my hands!


Ditto. I thought it was just going to be a boring port but now it looks like quality.

Interested in "Another" too. Hopefully we find out more on this one soon.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 10, 2004)

yah I thought mario64ds would be just a cheap port at e3.. but now.. its looking to be the best launch title!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 10, 2004)

Can any1 post a link to download the video if possible? Gamespot servers sucking... like usual.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 10, 2004)

QUOTE(ashura_zero @ Oct 10 2004 said:


> Can any1 post a link to download the video if possible? Gamespot servers sucking... like usual.


I would, but I don't have a host that could handle the traffic. If anyone does have a host I could use, let me know.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 10, 2004)

mmmm...
I was actually thinking on getting a PSP, now, me and my Flash Card are undecided.....

Maybe I will get a DS in exchange for my SP and my Advance.....


----------



## spanks54 (Oct 11, 2004)

know what I would seriously enjoy seeing? another Yoshi Cookie game, that game was awsome...


----------



## Xeago (Oct 11, 2004)

I would love a yoshi's cookie game too, those games rocked!  havent seen on in ages though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well...  Heres to hopping


----------



## assassinz (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are some links that show some more screen-shots of the different games.

http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/game/docs/2...041007/nds2.htm

http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/game/docs/2...041007/nds1.htm


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 16, 2004)

In case you haven't seen this one yet:


----------



## Spikey (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 7 2004 said:


> A flood of new Nintendo DS news flows in, amongst the news are various new screenshots of previously unknown games and of known games such as Metroid Prime: Hunters. This news post will be continuously updated when more information arrives:
> 
> *-Nintendo DS games will retails at US$29.99*
> 
> ...


lol, Pokemon Platinum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pearl now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(yes, i know, mega bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## science (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy shit not just mega bump - the King of bumps!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow you dirty gravedigger!

FFCC isn't out till 2008! Didn't realise we've been waiting for that since 2004!


----------



## Spikey (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Wow you dirty gravedigger!
> 
> FFCC isn't out till 2008! Didn't realise we've been waiting for that since 2004!


yeah, and what about that pokemon release date?


----------



## Spikey (Mar 9, 2008)

FFCC still on the coming soon list...


----------

